# Burn?



## Meganharvey (Aug 10, 2012)

HI Forum, 


So after Hermie's poop scare I gave her another bath because she ran in some poop and wasn't clean and I like to put her to bed clean.

The water in my house in completely unpredictable and I must have left it for a split second when I noticed it was steaming a little bit.

One of her paws is now twice the size that it normally is, and it feels a little hot to the touch, and she has a little bit of redness on a bit of her side.. 

I am probably the worst person ever on here, and I don't know what to do. She is pretty adventurous right now, so I was wondering if I take her to the vet or just let her do her thing and wait a while to see if the swelling goes down. I am not sure if she is favouring her other paws or not, but she had a little adventure around my kitchen/dining room like 5 minutes ago. 

Please let me know right away as it is 3 am here and I am very freaked out.. 

Thanks again


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to see a vet and get the burns looked at and pain meds. Burns are very painful and can become infected easily. 

Water should never be running while they are in the bath. There is too much risk of being scalded. We've had deaths on here from people leaving the water running and from putting hedgie in the bath before they'd checked the temperature.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just wondering what happened? That is very scary and I would be worried too. Try not to beat yourself up about it too much though, what's done is done. Just let it be a lesson learned. I hope your hedge is OK. :| 
-Susan H.


----------



## Meganharvey (Aug 10, 2012)

I was rinsing her off, and I looked behind me to grab her towel. 

I know it was a mistake, but I think that you scrutinizing me for making a mistake, isn't very cool. I am a first time hedgehog owner, and I will never do it again. 

The vet gave her antibiotics, and pain medication, and she is better.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad your baby is doing better! And yes, mistakes happen.

I don't think anyone was scrutinizing. Remember that this is a public forum, and Nancy was just making a general statement. Anyone who searches for "bath" can pull up this thread, and this experience, with the experience voice of Nancy will also help future hedgehog owners. 

Also, just for general knowledge, as I see shmurciakova is also worried about something like this. Just make a tub of water, and then first test with your finger(so you don't accidentally scald yourself), and then the final test is with your inner wrist, kind of how mothers test warmed liquids before giving the bottle to their baby. The inner wrist is much more sensitive to temperatures and not as "rough" as your fingers. It's a better way to determine appropriate water temp.

Either way, we are all just glad your hedgie is healing nicely


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As Immortalia mentioned, I was making a general statement meant for everyone. Mistakes happen and happen quickly but those mistakes are a learning experience to others. We haven't had a burn mentioned in quite some time and new members may not think of the risk. Your post may save it happening to others.

Glad your girl is okay.


----------



## Love My Hedgehog (12 mo ago)

My hedghog was put in a hot bath for about ten seconds before i realised that she was acting a bit weirdly and now her skin is a bit red but i do not think it is very severe. Is there anything i should be doing, like maybe putting her feet in cold water?


----------

